# My list



## lienluu (Jun 8, 2006)

Well, here is a baby step start of my list. I'm going to keep working on it until i get all the plants! This is just what I could remember off the top of my head. I'll have to go into the greenhouse this week and make a real list, but I think it'll take some time.


----------



## kentuckiense (Jun 8, 2006)

Needs more rothschildianum.

I've got a fever, and the only prescription is more rothschildianum.

Ok, I'm done with stealing SNL quotes and incorporating orchid species. I'm sorry.


----------



## lienluu (Jun 8, 2006)

kentuckiense said:


> Needs more rothschildianum.
> 
> I've got a fever, and the only prescription is more rothschildianum.
> 
> Ok, I'm done with stealing SNL quotes and incorporating orchid species. I'm sorry.




YES, i do need more roths! You can never have enough roth divisions, unfortunately not so easy to find and when you do....

I really should have kept a running list as I was getting plants, rather than doing it this way. But this is good because if/when I finish, i'll know exactly what I have!


----------



## Gideon (Jun 8, 2006)

Nice collection Lien, you have some interesting plants


----------



## silence882 (Jun 8, 2006)

Oh dizamn,

Impressive list... over 50 thousand dollars in roth divisions alone.

I am both jealous and bitter!

--Stephen



lienluu said:


> YES, i do need more roths! You can never have enough roth divisions, unfortunately not so easy to find and when you do....
> 
> I really should have kept a running list as I was getting plants, rather than doing it this way. But this is good because if/when I finish, i'll know exactly what I have!


----------



## PHRAG (Jun 8, 2006)

You need to post your phrag list so I can be jealous too.


----------



## Stephan (Jun 9, 2006)

Very nice

Always good to have something to aspire to 

Give me a decade.

Cheers
Stephan


----------



## Heather (Jun 9, 2006)

And you people thought *I* had a lot of besseaes!


----------



## Marco (Jun 9, 2006)

Thats alot of Roth's and Basseae


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Jun 9, 2006)

Very Impressive indeed!

I've been pondering working on my list, but it's never something I can get myself to do.

Jon
________
Airsoft Good


----------



## kentuckiense (Jun 9, 2006)

*+*






=



Marco said:


> Basseae


----------



## Marco (Jun 9, 2006)

kentuckiense said:


> *+*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mmm that fish looks yummy!! I'm getting hungry. The besseae to I might have to take a bite out of that one too


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 10, 2006)

Wow!


----------

